# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Hockerkocher Gas

## Enrico

Wir haben heute wieder mal geschlachtet und mussten feststellen das Wasser kochen auf einem Elektroherd in Art dieser Campingplatten mühsam ist. Da wir eh überall diese Glasflaschen haben, will ich so einen Kocher kaufen wie in thailand üblich. Die haben ja ordentlich Leistung. Hat da jemand Erfahrung oder eine Quelle für diese Kocher?

----------


## TeigerWutz

Was ein "Hockerkocher" ist, habe ich bis vorhin nicht gewusst! 

....aber wenn man danach googelt kommen dann doch schon einige Ergebnisse im Net!

https://goo.gl/26hTKc

LG TW

----------


## rampo

> Wir haben heute wieder mal geschlachtet und mussten feststellen das Wasser kochen auf einem Elektroherd in Art dieser Campingplatten mühsam ist. Da wir eh überall diese Glasflaschen haben, will ich so einen Kocher kaufen wie in thailand üblich. Die haben ja ordentlich Leistung. Hat da jemand Erfahrung oder eine Quelle für diese Kocher?



Bei uns ist das  Stueck schon  8 Jahre im Betrieb , man solte aber aufpassen bei der Einstellung   Gas zufuhr  das  es nicht Raucht und immer ein 

Blaue  Famme ist .


Fg.

----------


## rampo

> Was ein "Hockerkocher" ist, habe ich bis vorhin nicht gewusst! 
> 
> ....aber wenn man danach googelt kommen dann doch schon einige Ergebnisse im Net!
> 
> https://goo.gl/26hTKc
> 
> LG TW


Na das hat mich jetzt von den  Los  Socken gehauen ,   Aber dan hast dus ja gleich  ueberzogen .

Serwas  mei Junger  Freind .

----------


## rampo

Optimal  wehre  ein Alu - Guss   Tank  zum Wasser  oder Oel  erhitzen .

Die  Einstellung  von der Gas  zufuhr .







Fg. 

Ps . Kostet  bei uns  1160  Baht auf den Talat .

----------


## Enrico

Hier wollen sie ab 50 EUR aufwärts  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Na das hat mich jetzt von den  Los  Socken gehauen ,   Aber dan hast dus ja gleich  ueberzogen .


Nau jo....das ist ja nicht so, daß ich so einen Brenner nicht kenne!

Den Ausdruck "Hockerkocher" kannte ich nicht. >>> DU vielleicht?  

Hab' ja selbst so einen für schwere Suppenhäfen gehabt. In englisch heisst der (u.A.) auch _Stock Pot Stove_
In thai hätt' ich den im Geschäft einfach nach einem เตาแก๊สเตี้ย [tao gaet tia] oder เตาแก๊สขาสั้น [tao gaet ka san] gesucht/verlangt.

LG  _daJüngling_

----------


## Enrico

War heute im Heng Long in Köln, haben ja auch diverse Köcher. Abe nur die großen für viel Geld. Obwohl 75 EUR noch geht, denke mal nächstes mal schlage ich zu. Heute hab ich das Teil gekauft für zu Hause, schleichen wir auch schon seit Jahren Drumherum..

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Heute hab ich *das Teil* gekauft


*Das Teil* .....wird vom Thaishop in Wien:  หม้อปิ้งย่าง / _mo ping yang_  genannt! 

Welch' Überaschung über diese einfallsreiche (Spezial-) Namensgebung!   :Großes Lächeln: 

LG TW

----------


## Enrico

Den Hockerkocher haben wir nun auch



8,5 kW, hoffe bekommen damit beim nächsten schlachten das Wasser noch am gleichen Tag heiß, nicht wie bisher mit dem Elektroding.

----------


## Willi Wacker

> *Das Teil* .....wird vom Thaishop in Wien:  หม้อปิ้งย่าง / _mo ping yang_  genannt! 
> 
> Welch' Überaschung über diese einfallsreiche (Spezial-) Namensgebung!  
> 
> LG TW


" Schweinefleisch grillen "
was für ein hübscher Name für einen Gaskocher

----------


## Erich

Wir bauen auch gerade mal wieder etwas um, kleine Küche oben im Garten - muss man nicht mehr so oft die lange Treppe rauf und runter... heute Abend war die Arbeitsplatte dran, fehlen noch die seitlichen Abschlüsse... den Kocher haben wir vor ein paar Jahren schon mitgebracht, war so um die 800 Baht, nun bekommt er seinen festen Platz.

----------

